# Update



## brown1106 (May 1, 2013)

Ok guys, here's my update on my diet thru Spongy's plan. I started out at 236lbs wanting to reach a goal of 200lbs.
I started the diet on February 24, 2013 and today April 30, 2013 I weighed in at 198lbs. I have to say, I have worked my ass off. I'm not going to say it's been easy but looking back it has been totally worth it. Not only have I lost a lot of weight, I have a whole new lifestyle. I find myself now not even wanting to eat all the crud that put the weight on me to begin with. I owe Spongy and you guys a lot of thank you for standing behind me and encouraging me along the way. Thx guys...


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 1, 2013)

your a good bro brown


----------



## Popeye (May 1, 2013)

Great job brown...that's gotta feel damn good...keep at it.


----------



## Jada (May 1, 2013)

great job brown  =D>


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2013)

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## brown1106 (May 1, 2013)

Well I guess it didn't happen if it takes pics. I have so many scars on my stomach and chest from multiple surgerys I would dare take a pic. I won't even go without a shirt at the pool or lake. Doesn't matter though, not trying to prove anything, I feel good about myself. I don't need my bp meds anymore...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> Well I guess it didn't happen if it takes pics. I have so many scars on my stomach and chest from multiple surgerys I would dare take a pic. I won't even go without a shirt at the pool or lake. Doesn't matter though, not trying to prove anything, I feel good about myself. I don't need my bp meds anymore...



It's a bit of a joke on the boards Brown... If i had scars like that I'd hit the beach and impress the bitches with my battle wounds from my days on the streets of compton slingin rocks and smokin fools.


----------



## ken Sass (May 1, 2013)

good job bro, you have lost double what i have, very nice work


----------



## brown1106 (May 1, 2013)

Yea, I don't know why I have such a problem with taking my shirt off. My wife and Dr. is the only two that has seen my stomach and chest in the last 4 years. I go swimming and I wear a T-shirt. I don't know why..


----------



## DF (May 1, 2013)

Congrats Brown!  Great progress in a short period.  It takes a huge commitment & discipline. Keep killing it brother.


----------



## brown1106 (May 1, 2013)

I know it helped to have had a personal trainer helping me all the way. He had me doing boxing and I have to say it kicked my ass every time. I never realized how good a shape those professional boxers was in before I started training with him 3 x week every week.


----------



## Cinderbl0k (May 1, 2013)

That's awesome bro and pretty dang motivational..my pop used to be that way with the whole scars thing. He might as well have had a zipper on his stomach with how many surgeries he went through..lol He's over it now though it just takes one time to realize that no one but u really cares about the scars. Don't worry man just rip the shirt off and enjoy yourself.


----------



## mattyice (May 1, 2013)

Dude...Brown..congrats my man. I sure you feel better..you know you lost almost 20% of your body weight??


----------



## Spongy (May 1, 2013)

Hell yeah bro!  Proud of you!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

Congrats brother.  Keep it up... This is a lifestyle and not crash dieting so expect a better life from here on out


----------



## grind4it (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations, on reaching your goal. I enjoy see people win. Keep up the hard work.....and don't forget to set a new goal.


----------



## AlphaD (May 1, 2013)

That is awesome Brown!  Hard work and determination paid off big time!


----------



## dboldouggie (May 2, 2013)

Good job brown


----------

